# Why can't I Text Lyft riders?



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is there anyway to text Lyft riders like with Uber? I find it very annoying to have to call every rider.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

The number that shows up in your call log when you call a Lyft pax is the same number to text. Mine is a 415 area code, not sure if we're all the same in that sense. It works that same as Uber as far as being able to call and/or text the pax through that driver-unique number.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

When I've texted the Lyft pax # it comes back saying it did not go through.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll try it next time I get a rare Lyft request.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, next time that unicorn crosses your path, give it a try.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hah, will do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya. I don't like that either. 

Also how do you contact rider/driver once ride is over? 

A pax left a signed comic in my car but I couldn't figure out how to get a hold of him while I was still in the neighborhood since I couldn't call him through the app anymore. 

Oh well. I just kept it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

has this been verified? Can you text Lyft pax?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

They changed it with some update...You used to be able to from the same button you use now to call.

But you can still use that number to text them. It works for me.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks MiddleClassedOut


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you know if it's disconnected after the ride is over like Uber?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, you can text your Lyft number to contact pax during ride. Once ride ends pax can text/call you but you cannot contact them as the server knows you always have the number but the other end of that line is constantly changing between pax.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Boston Barry is correct. I text every Lyft pax to tell them I'm on my way. It's always the same number, just save it to your contacts and label it "Lyft". Then when you want to send a text it's right there, until the ride ends.
The pax can call/text you up until s/he orders another Lyft. That's when the number will change on their side, to put them in touch with the latest driver.

Make sense? If the pax realized they left that comic behind they could have called you to arrange how much ransom you would charge to Fed Ex it back to them.


----------

